Ask HN: How do you manage your projects in vim? - bones97
======
dr01d
Using various plugins: nerdtree for filebrowsing, gitgutter for git status
notifiers, vim-go for code formatting and linting etc, supertab for tab
completion, various syntax definitions, and a custom .vimrc built over years
that I use with each of my workstations.

